# ASCAP Film Scoring Workshop in Los Angeles next month



## Leon Willett (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey all! 

I'm very excited to be going to be attending the ASCAP Film Scoring Workshop in LA next month. 

Anyone else going to this? Since I'll be in LA, if anyone feels like meeting up (ASCAP or no ASCAP!), feel free to drop me a line at [email protected] or 310 776 7541

I will be in town from July 5th to Aug 3rd. Looking forward to it 


--
www.leonwillett.com


----------



## DLR (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! As an alumunus of the Workshop, I can tell you it is an absolutely brilliant experience.


----------



## Leon Willett (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks to those who have reached out!! 

If there's anyone who'd like to meet up during the month of July, please drop me a line, I'll be excited to meet you  (see contact details above)

BTW, no other vi-control'ers attending the workshop?


----------



## eschroder (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish! I applied but didn't get in =[ Hoping for next year though!


----------



## Leon Willett (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah it's really tough to get in! I tried last year but only got in as an alternate  Keep trying and you'll get it man!!!!


----------



## eschroder (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Leon. 

Excited to hear all about it when you finish!


----------



## scpax (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations Leon... You'll love it. Everyone involved is A class. Best part for me was writing for some truly legendary Hollywood musicians.

Have fun!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jul 1, 2011)

I went in 2006 - was definitely a high point. You're gonna have a blast.


----------



## sergiojl83 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all!

I've been selected for this workshop this year too! So, I'll see you there Leon!

I've just arrived today to Los Angeles and I'll be here until August 2nd.

I'd love to enjoy all that this amazing city offers, specially all that related to film music and music in general. Any suggestions?

By the way, Leon, are you living in Barcelona? I'm from Spain, from Zaragoza!

I can't way for this workshop!!


----------



## John Rodd (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Leon and Sergio

It was great to meet both of you at my lecture "How to avoid common technical mistakes in scoring" at my studio last week....... (a part of the ASCAP Scoring Workshop i do every year)

I hope you are both having a great time in Los Angeles.

 

keep in touch......

John


----------

